# Hay Bricks



## somethingillremember (28 September 2012)

Hi , not sure what they are called but can anyone tell me about the hay bricks you can get ? They are , I assume, compressed hay made into brick shape. Do you soak them or just put them into a bucket and let your horse chew on them ? What are they , what do they do and are they any good ?


----------



## Hen (28 September 2012)

Hi, I get various bricks from Halleys Feeds. horses love the alfalfa bricks - have fed thm both dry and soaked into a wet chop, when soaked they make up a full trug, pretty much. Timothy hay bricks go down pretty well, and they are ok about ad lib ones which are half alfalfa, half oat straw but they really love their alfalfa so I tend to stick with those. Each brick is roughly equivalent to a half slice of hsy but takes longer to get through.


----------



## loz91 (28 September 2012)

we used to soak ours and put them in a out in the field in the buckets insted of overnight hay. they loved them and they were so much smaller and easier to store


----------



## somethingillremember (28 September 2012)

Thank you , Ive often seen them in the feed shop but never had the chance to ask about them or know anyone who's used them. I thought Id get some and it could be extra, emergency or travel hay . Sounds as tho its worth a try . I think I'll soak them tho as mine will prob pig out on them and choke !


----------



## bgray1981 (28 September 2012)

Is there anywhere online you can buy these?


----------



## somethingillremember (28 September 2012)

Oh thats a good idea , also what their real name is may help!!!


----------



## Juniper Jack (30 September 2012)

Is that the same thing as alfalfa cubes?  About 1" cubes?  

http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/equest...orse-feed-593/dengie-alfalfa-pellets-2029.htm

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-315668.html


----------



## Kallibear (30 September 2012)

I've used them before, mainly for the novelty value. They're seriously expensive for what they are. My horse would easily eat a 12 pack each overnight if allowed as they can finish them a lot quicker than hay. However they're higher energy, palatable, convenient and easily stored so if I had a poor doer, and more money than sense, I'd prob use them.


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 September 2012)

Simple systems do something like hay bricks - I've been thinking of getting some for over winter while the horses are spending more time in their stables....


----------



## Brightbay (30 September 2012)

www.halleysfeeds.co.uk

I have some of the Timothy and some of the AdLib ones as an emergency back up in case of sudden snow  (we had this last year... it wasn't forecast, came out of nowhere, and it then took a while for us to get hay delivered to the field.  So this year, if the same thing happens, we can provide a few buckets of brix to keep them going while waiting for the hay


----------



## Shay (1 October 2012)

You might mean the Lucie bricks from Simple Systems? You can find the details here  

http://www.simplesystemhorsefeeds.c...feed.asp?id=37&name=Lucie<sup>&reg;</sup>Brix

You can soak them for those with older teeth but the company reccommends feeding dry so they can chew on them and simulate grazing.  We use them quite a bit and the horses love them - even if they do throw them around the stable a bit!


----------

